

Eleanor Holmes Norton ‘kills’ driverless car - ulysses
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/mike-debonis/wp/2014/06/25/eleanor-holmes-norton-kills-driverless-car/

======
ulysses
Having an emergency button to shut it down seems not too bad, though I wonder
how it handles being pressed while driving at 60 miles an hour in traffic.

Not being able to immediately restart afterward is pretty crazy.

~~~
a3n
Probably an in-development safety mitigation.

